# Optics



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Looking for a scope to install on a muzzleloader. Any "special" requirements a MZ scope has to have that a centerfire rifle does not?

Thoughts on these two?

https://vortexoptics.com/catalog/product/view/id/1611?vortex_reticle=978

https://www.leupold.com/scopes/compact-scopes/vx-3i-2-5-8x36mm


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Im not a pro on scopes. But I had a cheap nikon buckmaster 4x14 laying around with that bdc. I slapped it on and have been impressed. Zeroed crosshair at 100 then used the second circle hits dead at 200 third at 250 dead on. Think its like a 180 dollar scope but seems to hold great. But I do run vortex on all my rifles the viper hst. They have all been great and great warranty too.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I put a new buckmaster on my gun just under 2 years ago... it worked great shooting all that summer but went south about 3 weeks before the hunt. I had a strong feeling the scope wasnt holding zero so I put a Vortex on it and it immediately held tight groups again. 

That scope is still sitting on my bench from when I took it off just before last years hunt. I should shoot it some more to verify if its indeed not holding zero and warranty it if not.

I do like the Vortex though, except the rear bell is really large and makes for clearance issues with my bolt.

-DallanC


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Ouch that worries me now Dallan. Maybe I should look to upgrade. My muzzy is a good kicker so ive wondered about that.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

No sense changing something that is working. Only worry if your groups open up / start to drift. Otherwise, relax and enjoy the hunts.

Single best, rock solid smoke pole scope I've ever used is a Simmons 1X shotgun scope. That thing was built to handle massive recoil from slug-guns. It never moved a fraction of an inch in the +decade I used it. I still have that scope on a shelf in case they ever change the regulations back.

-DallanC


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I have some lower end Bushnell scopes lying around. I just wasn’t sure what was needed to handle the recoil of a Muzzleloader.

The Vortex I listed is half the price of the Leupold. I have never owned any Vortex products but have owned and loved Leupold products.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I just put a Leupold VX-Freedom Ultimate slam 3x9 on my muzzleloader and I love it.

It’s muzzleloader/shotgun specific 

I was doing a little research over the last 12 months on muzzleloader scopes and settled on that one being “the best” all around scope, durability, quality, reliable, warranty wise. 
It’s $299

I’m not a vortex fan but I did look into those as well, just wasn’t my thing.


----------

